# BOXIDOR...less expensive alternative to a COOLERidor



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I went out looking for a 120 - 150 qt marine (or not) cooler.
Nothing to be found. Biggest I saw was a 70 qt in Walmart. I could see the benefits of the doubled size, two door, 150 qt cooler..
I want one..

I'm not going to find one soon, for the price I want to pay, so I ended up with this 35 gallon Sterlite box...MY Boxidor!!!!!
I started with this



















Hmmm, this has great promise. Just $12...
Sooo Starting to put the overflow in..Quite the overflow...Yes!









Ahhh Let's get some gasket material on this.









I didn't think this seals as well as I want so I put gasket material on the inside of the lid...
I'll see tomorrow what the rh is...

For an inexpensive alternative to a large cooler we have THIS
Tom


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice inovation.Allways good to adapt to the cheap when you have too & here lately I think everyone has had to do alot more of that.:hn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Those things aren't air tight- does it hold humidity?


----------



## JRLG (Aug 25, 2008)

i get the idea and for the price of the Rubbermaid and gasket tape it beats 100-200 dollars for the wine cooler but are you going to leave it in the garage? Living in Phoenix a garage that is not temperature controlled the cigars would probably smoke themselves during the summer keep us posted on the project


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Those things aren't air tight- does it hold humidity?


Sigh......
I put two layers of gasket material on. One layer on the box edge another layer inside the box cover. I think it seals tight..
Time will tell.

Maybe I'll go down and put the lights off with a flashlight inside and look for leaks...
T


----------



## JRLG (Aug 25, 2008)

JRLG said:


> but are you going to leave it in the garage? Living in Phoenix a garage that is not temperature controlled the cigars would probably smoke themselves during the summer


hahaha
yeah my bad i lived my whole life where houses dont always have basements sorry for my ignorance to how houses are built around the US


----------



## soundman85 (Oct 12, 2008)

wow, that's a damn good alternative to the coolerdor. :2I was thinking tough that the rubbermade ones without the latches might give you a suitable seal without the gasket tape.:2 Anyone know better? I may need to make one myself in a little while if I hang out here!:tu


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess I just don't get it. Spend hundreds of dollars on cigars, then get cheap when it comes to storing them properly. Why not invest in proper storage so your cigar collection will be safe for years to come. For less than half the cost of most of the boxes of cigars I see in the cheapodor there, you can buy a nice large cooler or for alittle more a vino. Just MHO of course.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Blazedup said:


> I guess I just don't get it. Spend hundreds of dollars on cigars, then get cheap when it comes to storing them properly. Why not invest in proper storage so your cigar collection will be safe for years to come. For less than half the cost of most of the boxes of cigars I see in the cheapodor there, you can buy a nice large cooler or for alittle more a vino. Just MHO of course.


I guess you don't get it.
This is nothing more than a paper bag to protect my overflow of smokes.
I want something FUNCTIONAL.
I have yet to prove out the functionality of the cheapidor...But it's promising.

Here are some of my my display boxes.
This is seasoning









This does a nice job of keeping them and a drawer to boot









This has been around for years.









Level one









level two









Here's my pride and joy...Keeps em all at 70%


















and a wee reeferigidor









I am hoping that I can maintain humidity where I want it on a consistent reliable basis in the boxidor....
If the boxidor proves to be reliable it will be doing as good a job as ANY of my other means of storage...

Whether it be a ziplock bag, a tupperware or igloo container..It's all about the same thing...Keeping them moist.

I am closely following the closet humidor because I may do that with a linen closet...Dunno...tho...It all seems to be working.

Tom


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

TOB9595 said:


> I guess you don't get it.
> This is nothing more than a paper bag to protect my overflow of smokes.
> I want something FUNCTIONAL.
> I have yet to prove out the functionality of the cheapidor...But it's promising.
> ...


Damn boy, you have a hell of a selection there. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm relieved to see all of those nice setups you have. I was very concerned when I saw what looked to be cigar abuse. Also I didn't want newbies to think they should buy a bunch of nice cigars and throw them in a plastic storage container. Let us all know how this experiment for temporary storage works out. :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry I made you sigh.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hee hee hee hee
I may have gone to cb too many times...

I am a believer in letting the sticks rest so they get better...I have some years of revolving sticks here...
1998 being the oldest....
Some thoughts on the eight year peak maturing period of a stick...

I sent a lot of 1998 sticks to the troops cause I wasn't gonna get to them any time soon....

Q....
Am I really sooo much more numbers than my fellow BOTL's????

I have lost many years being blind to the nicenesses of CCs
Tom


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TOB9595 said:


> I guess you don't get it.
> This is nothing more than a paper bag to protect my overflow of smokes.
> I want something FUNCTIONAL.
> I have yet to prove out the functionality of the cheapidor...But it's promising.
> ...


Wow, I am just in total awe over the pics!!!


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Blazedup said:


> I'm relieved to see all of those nice setups you have. I was very concerned when I saw what looked to be cigar abuse. Also I didn't want newbies to think they should buy a bunch of nice cigars and throw them in a plastic storage container. Let us all know how this experiment for temporary storage works out. :tu


I respectfully and with friendship, disagree.I can start out with some GREAT cigars and store them in a plastic container.
It's a natural transition to want a nice storage or dispenser case...

But if it's a choice of buying a $50 humidor or 10 or16 sticks of something really nice...I suggest the sticks as the best value for the pleasure principle and broadening the smokers experience.

------------------



> sorry I made you sigh


It was just a wee gasp because I wrote so many words to get across my goal of air tightness..
I hope we're still Friends BOTL.
Tom


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

So, You like ghurka's huh?


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Even with the tape I'm not convinced, I'm looking forward to you proving me wrong! :r


----------



## JRLG (Aug 25, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> I guess you don't get it.
> This is nothing more than a paper bag to protect my overflow of smokes.
> I want something FUNCTIONAL.
> I have yet to prove out the functionality of the cheapidor...But it's promising.
> ...


all i have to say is dang, screw the boxes your gonna need a whole room dedicated to cigars, your collection makes me super super super jealous
your slope is a triple black diamond my friend!


----------



## newlifetaxidermy (Sep 25, 2008)

TOB9595,

Dude, that is one heckuva collection... You could open your own B&M with that set up.:tu


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow.... just "wow".... what a stash! The best part is the fridgerdors could fool would-be burglars with a few props and accessories. 

I have a tiny 17 litre Rubbermaid Hi-Top tote (tan/black lid one, in addition to a "real" humidor btw) and it seems to hold RH surprisingly well without any modifications other than taping over the vent holes in the "handles". I've been checking it every few days. I read various things about air-tightness and figured that the 100% impermeability of the plastic body would make up for the less tight seal, and as I understood it, sealing things up 100% was undesirable anyway.

I found you have to look carefully at the 2 mating surfaces of tupperware. Some lids don't have a continous edge around the whole container and have gaps and structural ribs.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I see that today I am ~ 65%...
This is a good thing.
I'll see how it moves and if I can hold it ..

So far so good with the sealing and tightness of the unit.
Tom


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> Here's my pride and joy...Keeps em all at 70%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom, youre a sick man...

Ive been using one of these "tupperdors" for about three months now. I have about 1/2lb of heartfelt beads broken up in to 4 tubes that I scatter around the tupperdor. I orignally used this because I had recieved 2 boxes that I couldnt fit into any of my three humis (I had a couple of these lying around). Its now filled to the brim with sticks. The cedar boxes help control the RH and I havent had any problems so far. I open the lid every couple days/once a week to either check the RH or grab a stick.

I think they work just as well as a coolidor


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

FYI- I used your pictures as a reasoning why my wife has no reason to be mad at me for my recent pucrchases. I told her you were the 'norm'. Thanks!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I would be very concerned with the seal. These type of containers are not meant for air tight storage. Do all your hygro readings with an empty container. By placing cigars inside you are getting a reading from the cigars not the container. 58-70qt coolers run under $25, I dont see how your are saving more than enough for a bundle of Cremosas. I guess some people like to gamble. To me it seems like storing cash in a paper bag. It works as a container, but the risk side is pretty high. :2


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

The plastic boxes work just fine for storage. I used one for quite awhile before buying my second 120 quart cooler. I didn't have to apply any seal material and got along fine with 65% beads. (And, I live in a dry climate.)

Be sure to air the "sterlite" containers out before use to get rid of the plastic smell.

WyoBob


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

bobarian said:


> I would be very concerned with the seal. These type of containers are not meant for air tight storage. Do all your hygro readings with an empty container. By placing cigars inside you are getting a reading from the cigars not the container. 58-70qt coolers run under $25, I dont see how your are saving more than enough for a bundle of Cremosas. I guess some people like to gamble. To me it seems like storing cash in a paper bag. It works as a container, but the risk side is pretty high. :2


Correct me if Im wrong, but Humidors are not air tight either. Are they? I dont mean to be a wise-ass, Im asking seriously.

I know it should have a good seal, but its not really airtight.

My tupperdor actually holds a higher rh than any of my three humidors.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Humidors are not "air tight" but they have the advantage of being made from spanish cedar which helps them to regulate humidity and better seal = better humidor even in a wooden humi. Having an air tight seal on a plastic coolerdor/tuperdor helps them to maitain humidity for a longer period without needing to refresh your beads.


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

gary106334 said:


> Damn boy, you have a hell of a selection there. :tu:tu:tu


i think I speak for all when I say holy sh!t lol forget about the slope, you're so far down the slope the slope is a speck lol


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

okierock said:


> Humidors are not "air tight" but they have the advantage of being made from spanish cedar which helps them to regulate humidity and better seal = better humidor even in a wooden humi. Having an air tight seal on a plastic coolerdor/tuperdor helps them to maitain humidity for a longer period without needing to refresh your beads.


Thanks for the clarification.

It has always been my understanding that most humidors are simply LINED with Spanish cedar, not made from them. The ones I have are Mohogany and Cherry and lined with Spainish cedar.

This is where I figured that the tupperdor would be ok, since I have it filled with spanish cedar boxes and 1 inch thick blocks of cedar scattered througout.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I think we can ALL agree on the following...

All humidors/containers need to be aired out now and again.

As long as the container maintains the rh and I can live with the frequency to recharge beads and/or pg units all is well..


Whether it is a plastic bag or box...or something more fanciful like spanish cedar or milk glass. YES! Milk glass from the old days or copper lining...
It is a workible storage solution.

Yes???

Bestest to all
Tom

I didn't have a slope I had a cliff 
Over the last 40 years....
If only I knew then what I forgot now....sigh....


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's a pic of the inside of the lid with gasket surrounding it.









To hold it down for the pic (hahahaha) I used my Mi Barrio box signed by Eddie Ortega..Prized box for sure.
Boxidor is holding at 70%.
I believe it to be very functional for what I wanted..
A large container that fit on my shelf and held RH tight...

Tom


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn Steve you got owned...

:tu


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> I guess you don't get it.
> This is nothing more than a paper bag to protect my overflow of smokes.
> I want something FUNCTIONAL.
> I have yet to prove out the functionality of the cheapidor...But it's promising.
> ...


Let me know how that one works out...I have that same model, but had some problems with the seals on it. It's re-seasoning now that I've tripled the amount of seal tacks in place as well as made a vinyl seal for the hygrometer so that area is now air-tight as well.

If you have the same problems, I can take some photos of the lid so you know exactly how it was done.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Steve.
I was wondering how all these "open" areas are gonna be.
I'll let youse know how this works out.
I have my first batch of smokes in it now...
Tom


----------



## generic (Jun 4, 2008)

Good lord man, awesome collection you have there.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Good on 'ya for being functional; spend your $ on sticks, not fancy boxes.:2

It reminds me of my new overflow to the old overflow, my "Double-Ziploc-baggador" I'm currently using :ss


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Here ya go, Cigarlvr

This is holding nicely at 70%.
Wher I was shooting for.
Took me a bit to become experienced with the beads.
I just started to use beads. Doesn't take much beads to keep the rh up.


Final result:
This box works well
Tom


----------

